# questions about coat and grooming



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

We are new hav owners. We have a 7 month old and a 9 week old. We are wondering about this phase "blowing the puppy coat". At what age does this start? I want to get our 7 month old trimmed up since she is running around in the yard and picking up sticks and stuff. She also tangles easily. My husband wants to keep her in a long coat. My attitude is that she's going to shed this out anyway. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She won't "shed it out", she'll just need serious daily brushing to keep her coat mat free. She'll retain the length. If you are diligent you can do it, several of us have. If you don't do well with that, then having their coat cut might be the best answer. 

As far as when they might blow I think generally (on average) around 9 months - year for the first time. But, someone more knowledgeable about that will answer.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

There are many threads about blowing coat that tell of people's pain in dealing with it. Lola has curly hair. I took great care of her coat and brushed and combed daily, despite her hatred of it. And then one day she was full of mats. She had been trimmed before because I like the shorter coat - 2-3". But I had no way of dealing with the mats even with all the right tools as I learned on here - the stagger tooth Chris Christensen comb, the detangling sprays. The mats were too much for me to handle. The groomer did them once (over $100) and three days later she was full. So we trimmed her down at around 11 months. 

Then she did it again at 19 months. At least this time I asked the groomer not to shave her head, too. She is 5 weeks grown out and looks cute. I think I will keep her hair short - 1"-2" and she and I will be at peace over the brushing.

So - long answer - but they don't "shed" their old coats. The new coat growth comes in underneath it and that is what forms the mats. The diligent line brushing and combing can master the mats, and take off the puppy hair. But I had no time or wish to annoy my Lola that much. 

My groomer charges $10 extra for each 20 minutes spent on mats. Oy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not so anxiously awaiting the "blowing coat" stages. Still sitting on the fence whether to bear and grin  it or do a puppy cut...one day at a time. If "blowing" their coat is anything like Himalayan cats (4 times a year, each and every year in spite of daily brushing)....Yikes !!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Gracie started slowly blowing coat at 7 months...at 8 months it was more...and now, at 9 months...what a mess! She doesn't have a super thick coat, so I think it may be easier then if she had tons of hair...I'm trying to stick it out...I had a crazy week and went 3 days without brushing her, maybe 4, and the mats were awful! So, hers has been lasting 3 months???? Started out slow and has just increased.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, I would imagine that the curlier the coat, the more difficult to keep up.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Yeah, I would imagine that the curlier the coat, the more difficult to keep up.


That is for sure. I'm brushing Cody every night for over an hour and there are still mats.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I too am a new Hav owner, but I must say I have so much fun brushing Baloo. It is our quite time together every evening. I spend usually half hour brushing daily, after that time he wants to just play with the brush and me so I figure he is getting bored LOL! Anyways when I got him he had a few mats but I gave him a bath with conditioner and have a spray conditioner to help with the mats as well. He loves getting a bath, I have never seen a dog just lay and enjoy a bath like he did.

How often does everyone here bath their Hav's? I was thinking once a month, or would that be too much?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Miley gets a bath every 7-10 days, but she is white. And dingy white fur bugs me! So far we haven't had a problem with drying out.
Baloo is cute...Love the name too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Angie, once a month isn't too much at all. As a puppy, most veterinarians and other dog experts recommend no more than once a month, but I can't possibly go that long with my own. I bathe mine about every 10 days, but I just don't scrub down to the scalp. I dilute the shampoo & rinse well, then condition with a leave-in product (Coat Handler Conditioner 15:1) and blow dry on warm or cool. Blow drying the hair separated each hair out and makes the mats less likely.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I tried the blow dryer, but Baloo was having none of that. Do you use just a regular hair dryer? I will try again next time I bath him though, because I had to wrap him in a towel and a blanket and snuggle with him he was so cold and shaking after the bath.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, a regular dryer works fine, just don't use the hot setting on a dog. Hold him in a towel and keep it gentle and comforting (but don't baby him) at first. Just be easy with it and touch him a lot in the beginning. It will take a few times before he relaxes.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I bathe Jackson as he needs it, which some weeks (like now when it is so muddy outside) is every week, but in the winter less often so his skin doesn't dry out. When he was a puppy, it was constant . . . he was always messy! Sometimes it's just a foot and/or butt bath.

Jackson didn't really blow coat until he was about a year, but I think part of the reason was because at 8-9 months, I had had him professionally trimmed, and his fur was short enough that I could get the mats out easily. Once it grew out long, that's when the matting got really bad. He has more of a cottony coat on his back, hips and shoulders, and his legs and underneath are more silky. The hips and shoulder hair is so thick that whenever he scratches . . . voilà . . . up pops a mat. I still like his hair fairly long . . . and so does my DH, but I have to brush and comb every day. I always tell people, if you don't want a dog that you have to brush and comb, don't get one of these 

Some people do send them to the groomers on a regular basis, but I think most of the people on here do the routine brushing and grooming themselves. I will probably send Jackson for a puppy trim once it turns hot, but I have done it myself (although it took me forever because I hand scissored him.)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am also sitting on the fence when Dexter starts blowing his coat. His coat is very silky and we do a quick brush in the morning. 

I bathe Dexter when I can't stand it any longer. It has been rainy and wet or Dexter gets dirty and besides he doesn't feel soft when he is dirty....I think I am averaging 7-10 days on the baths. Your pup will get better with the dryer sound, just keep it up and hold him close to you when he is afraid and tell him he is a good boy. And, treat after the process is finished. 

Dexter did a lot of shaking also after the bathing. I have made the water a little warmer and Dexter has done very well after bathing without the shaking (trembling). I need to look into the facial washes for Dexter, he could probably use a face wash every 3 days or so.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero has always enjoyed his baths and brushing...but not so much with blowing coat. I think we are getting close to the end of it since he only has a couple of places that have mats now. If you want a long coat, you can do it, but it does take more time and work during this stage...and treats!! I give a bath about every 7 to 10 days since it's seems easier to brush when he stays cleaner...and I float his coat during shampoo and conditioner. I warm his towel for 1 minute in the microwave to wrap him in and he loves that part.  He got use to the dryer as a baby so he will now sleep during most of his drying. I think the important thing is getting them use to all the grooming things when they are little and let them know it IS going to happen. Just talk to them and don't let them jump down and win...you decide when it is finished. 

Now...if I had kids at home or a daily job...Cicero might be in a puppy cut which I think is also cute. I think you have to decide if you 'both' enjoy the grooming.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

We are in the wet part of the spring. The snow is melted, but the ground is still frozen - so the water is just laying around not being absorbed, except into Muffin coat, mud on the paws, etc. Since January through to today, she has had a bath every week. Just lately she has been matting terrible. It is like I turn around and she has 10 more mats to brush out. Today, I cut her coat - about 2 - 3 inches long all over, except for her chest and head, I kept them long. So she still looks like a Hav from the front. Muffin hates being brushed. We do about 1/2 hour every evening while watching tv. See eventually wiggles away and I give up. When I clipped her today, she has a nice wave in her coat. When it was long it would look like rope, hours after her bath and/or brushing.

We are persevering, but like Lola, I think Muffin is happier with a short coat and minimum brushing time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What's with this? Now she is posting in threads as a way to sell her products! When is Admin going to stop this?!?!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> What's with this? Now she is posting in threads as a way to sell her products! When is Admin going to stop this?!?!


I have blocked the poster so can’t see what has been written but such a a shame the account you are referring to hasn’t been closed!


----------

